# Drug Cards



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 22, 2009)

We have to do drug cards of all the drugs paramedics can administer, but the problem is our book only covers about 50 of them leaving the other 50 for us to get the info for ourselves. Any good suggestions on where I can find a source for all them? Any websites books or field guides?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2009)

100 drugs?


Not all were found in my book, so I just Googled the rest.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 22, 2009)

Just about everyone in my medic class ended up buying a nursing medication guide.  It had pretty much everything we needed to know about the meds we had to make cards for in it.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 22, 2009)

102 to be exact.


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.pearsonhighered.com/educator/product/Pearson-Health-Professionals-Drug-Guide-20092010/9780135076071.page

This book rocks so hard that I carry it at work.  I'd carry this over a field guide.  It's worth the cost.


----------



## silver (Sep 23, 2009)

Pharmacopoeia book or the like?
definitely something good to invest in


----------



## Jon (Sep 23, 2009)

How about a pharmacology book?
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Prehospital-Emergency-Pharmacology/Bryan-E-Bledsoe/e/9780131507111


----------

